# Duck Calls



## Jason Needham (Nov 8, 2014)

Some of the ones I've turned lately. Mallard single reed. Thanks for looking

1)Rosewood/Persimmon 2)Ambrosia Maple 3)Hedge 4)Pink /Dymnond Wood

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/5C0E5DCE-D165-4404-BAD4-5C370179A85F-8998-00000616A03126E8_zps420a83fd.jpg

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice looking calls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I wood have to agree very nice with simple lines.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 10, 2014)

Very nice calls.


----------



## Jason Needham (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Very nice, I like the Amb. Maple the best


----------



## misfire (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice calls Jason.


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 8, 2014)

Those look great. Rick


----------

